# Ginger at the Beach



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

June 23rd 2014


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!!  Great picture!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What an awesome photo - beautiful beach, adorable Hav, great smile, wind in her hair....


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a pretty picture


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You certainly captured a great shot or Ginger. Love it!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful! She looks so much like my Ginny.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ginger looks beautiful at the beach!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful and lucky pup!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful photo of Ginger! It is a great photo for the summer photo contest.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting, and oh yes for sure the Summer Photo Contest, I forgot, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Where was the photo taken? I might fly down to SoCal for 4th of July, will probably stay in in/near Huntington Beach, and will bring Emmie with me.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Dogs aren't allowed on the beaches in L.A. County, so we went a little further up the coast to Ventura County to Leo Carrillo State Park.
http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/leo-...dEiXwGVdif0aEqJ6GXCEhg#dEiXwGVdif0aEqJ6GXCEhg


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photo!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

There are a bunch of dog-friendly beaches in Orange County. A few of the cities restrict dogs on the beach to before 9 AM or after 5 PM but others don't.

Corona del Mar
Dana Point
Huntington Beach Dog Beach - _Orange County's "dogfriendliest beach" where your dog can swim, surf & play beach ball with his buddies all year around._
Laguna Beach
Newport Beach + Balboa Island
San Clemente - San Onofre State Beach


----------

